# Male or Female Azureus?



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Pictured is one of my Azureus, do you guys know if they’re male or female?


----------



## thicccccccFrog (Jan 1, 2022)

No idea Big toe pads tho


----------



## Dendrobation (Jan 2, 2022)

That sharp arch on the back has me thinking female. Toe pads do look large, but they do that sometimes, and you'd need a known gender one to compare to to be sure. It's hard to scale from those pictures


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks lika a young female to me based on the toepads, back and overall shape


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Female.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Dendrobation said:


> That sharp arch on the back has me thinking female. Toe pads do look large, but they do that sometimes, and you'd need a known gender one to compare to to be sure. It's hard to scale from those pictures


I have another one that I think is a male, I’ll post Some pics when I get home tonight


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

skittlenips said:


> View attachment 304221
> 
> View attachment 304223
> 
> View attachment 304222


This one looks male to me and the one in the op looks female in comparison.


----------

